# Rate other golf forums



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

Which forums have you found to be good ones other than this one.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

To be honest I haven't found any others that I'd rate as good. The few others I've been on recently included some really sharp language that wouldn't see me rushing to buy them a beer if it was real life. That said, a couple of them have been good for equipment reviews.


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

quite right, although I am disappointed by the lack of activity on this board, at least folks seem polite(except me:cheeky4
Seriously, I would like to help get this board more activity but I am at a loss as to how to do it.
Don't know how many members there are but with dissatisfaction level of other forums and TGC forum down at this time, there must be a way of spreading the word. 




Big Hobbit said:


> To be honest I haven't found any others that I'd rate as good. The few others I've been on recently included some really sharp language that wouldn't see me rushing to buy them a beer if it was real life. That said, a couple of them have been good for equipment reviews.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Out of respect for this particular golf forum, I am not going to name other forums I participate in, or have visited. That said, I have visited quite a few golf forums, and most are pretty much the same as far as actual "golf" content is concerned. The fact is, there are only so many questions that can asked about the game of golf. 

Another thing is, I have yet to see a golf forum with a high number of members, where all of their members post on a regular basis. Most have only a small percentage who post consistently over a period of time. 

Others golf forums have members who like to have a high post count, so most of their posts are one liners or even less meaningful. Stuff like what did you have for dinner tonight? What's your favorite car? Is clear really your favorite color? The forum is basically a chat room, with each response counting towards the members' over all post counts. 

Some golf forums are nothing more than shills for equipment manufactures. Their admins claim to be unbiased, but they are very biased. Some of these keep their membership numbers some what higher do to prize give aways sponsored by these equipment manufacturers.

Everyone on this forum seems to get along quite well, and the golf information available on here is as good, if not better, than any other golf forum I have visited. Another opinion I have is that although I live in the USA, most if not all the better golf forums are based outside of the United States. They as a group seem to have more respect for the game of golf. :thumbsup:


----------



## sameer (Apr 21, 2011)

I have visited few of the other golf forums until now and found this forum better than others. Although there are a lot of similarities between this and others but still this forum being the best among others.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Golf Forums*

I only go on a couple of forums. This one is good and the other one is 'Golf Tuition Online'. They both have lot's of great content on the golf swing and helpful contributors.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I just golfed with a poster on that GTO forum. (GJS) He's a relative of mine. He had a severe heart attack several months ago, and has just recently returned to his golf game. After quite a few getting back into golf shape rounds, his first healthy round was last week, where he shot a 78, almost matching his age. His only bitch about his game was he now has to ride a cart. He's one of the most knowledgeable people I know when it comes to the golf swing. Small world. :thumbsup:


KrudlerAce said:


> I only go on a couple of forums. This one is good and the other one is 'Golf Tuition Online'. They both have lot's of great content on the golf swing and helpful contributors.


----------



## Cool2212 (Jun 2, 2011)

it is, it always boosts me up.


----------

